# Support SPN: Help Us Sustain SPN !



## Neutral Singh (Feb 7, 2005)

Dear SPN Members, 

There are many activities in which you can participate and support SPN :


1. *Supporting our sponsors*

2. *Invite Your Friends*, family and colleagues to become SPN members and encourage them to subscribe to our newsletter.

3. *Submit your own content* to the site, such as articles if you have expertise in a particular area, or links to products, services and websites that you find useful.

4. *Visit the SPN Store:* We offer a variety of products specially selected to appeal to our members and visitors. You're sure to find something you like.

5. *Link to us* from your websites or in your newsletters. Let the word about SPN spread to every corner of this world.

6. *If you run a business*, why not explore our low-cost *advertising programs*. (coming soon) 

7. You can also contribute moneywise to sustain SPN's future, (*click here to read)* about the procedure to contribute funds.

Feel free to discuss this topic here.  

Best Regards


----------

